
We Know Almost Nothing About This Secret US Government Airline - itaris
http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/aviation/a14521123/we-know-almost-nothing-about-this-secret-us-government-airline/
======
cialowicz
This is pretty click-baity. The planes are obviously used as commuting
shuttles so government employees can live somewhat normal lives while still
working in far-off research facilities.

    
    
        > It's likely that JANET is simply how government employees commute to their top secret jobs every day.
        > But it's sure fun to imagine what else could be going on.
    

What else could be going on?

~~~
zodPod
It could be some sort of party bus that is used to get people to every $0.25
taco stand around the US. You join at the beginning of the year and every day
you go to a different taco stand. JANET could stand for Jaunt Amazingly to
Nibble Effectively on Tacos.

No, you're right. The article is absolutely clickbaity and provides no real
service.

------
jjp
All the writer had to do was a bit of googling and they would have had so much
more to say [1], but then they would probably have missed the quota of
articles they had to write.

[1] [https://jalopnik.com/this-is-the-only-airline-with-non-
stop-...](https://jalopnik.com/this-is-the-only-airline-with-non-stop-service-
to-area-1721003315)

------
mnw21cam
Another web site that claims I have an ad blocker, and won't let me see the
article. I don't have an ad blocker, so I can't switch it off for you, and
even if I could, I wouldn't.

~~~
zodPod
I'm with the other guy I run like 5 different ad blockers plus have my headers
file configured to block most ads and this site didn't say anything. It's
strange that someone who doesn't even have one could've gotten flagged. It's
almost like these stupid sites that try to block people who use blockers
should just stfu if they're programmed so poorly they get false positives.

I'm with the other guy as well, you didn't miss anything. The article is
garbage. It basically says "Woah! There's a plane that flies around and no one
knows what it does or where it goes! It's probably nothing but it's fun (and
gets clicks to our website) to make up conspiracies! Weird, huh?!"

------
Overtonwindow
The article is a bit lacking. This particular "airline" has been around a very
long time. It was tracked a lot back in the day with regards to Area 51.

~~~
johannsg
Yes, and the last paragraph pretty much sums it up (spoiler alert) — It's
likely that JANET is simply how government employees commute to their top
secret jobs every day.

------
mdekkers
_We Know Almost Nothing About This Secret US Government Airline_

Well, sounds like they are doing a good job at their mission statement....

